# growing algae on purpose



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

so i know most people are trying to get rid of algae but i am starting a 10 gal hillstream tank and i was wondering if anyone knew how i could grow more algae quickly. i need brown algae in particular. thanx!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

add some ultrafine silica (silicates) to the water.
Low light levels.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

...and you'll get diatoms. It's different types of algae. 
Brown algae loves hard or brackish water and a lot of organics.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

here diatoms are brown algae 

:focus:


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

They are the different groups of algae everywhere.
Brown algae, or Phaeophyta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_algae
Mostly marine, and only few species exist in freshwater aquariums. Looks like brush: 








Diatoms, or Bacillariophyta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom
Looks like fine sand stuck to surfaces:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

grab a few river rocks or round stones, chuck them in a shallow tray in the sun covered in water or in a tub on your window sill, when they get covered in algae, add them to your tank, and add some more rocks to the containers, when the ones in your tank are clean rotate them with the algae covered ones from the containers. 

experiment with adding iron, phosphate nitrates etc. to the water, and see which grows the best algae, then come back and tell us


----------



## Hoodie (Oct 6, 2009)

i would suggest puting some rocks with algae on them in the aquarium and ad some plant fertilizer (regular one) of course without animals in the aquarium!


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

well i have the tank in a window and i keep the light on for long periods of time, plus i put some rocks with algae on them from some of my other tanks and ive got algae all over the place! so im gonna let my filter cycle a little while longer and start putting some little buddies in. i havent tried any fertilizers yet and my soil is just smooth river pebbles but i was thinking about tryin iron. i have a few starts of java fern in the tank so a fert that would be good for them would be something i wanna try. i think i read somewhere that iron is good for sword leaf like plants. any ideas on a good java fern fert? im hoping that i have enough yummy diatom snacks for my hillstreams. thanx everyone!


----------

